# Never loved anyone



## IppikiOokami (Jun 8, 2010)

Recently it has accord to me that I've never actually loved anyone. When I was a kid I thought I loved my family but now I realize it wasn't love at all. I just can't recall anytime in my life where I bonded closely with another human being, or animal for that matter. The funny thing is I don't feel the least bit bad about it.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Hop in the boat.

I know my parents love me and stuff but we dont notice it because its been like that all of our lives. It wont be until we love a new person that we truly experience love.... ****
my life.


----------



## IppikiOokami (Jun 8, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> Hop in the boat.
> 
> I know my parents love me and stuff but we dont notice it because its been like that all of our lives. *It wont be until we love a new person that we truly experience love*.... ****
> my life.



I'm not holding my breathe on that one. Besides, when it comes to humans love just isn't worth it. When you think of all the sh*t you have to put up with in the name of love it sours you on the whole idea. I would like to get a pet though, animals are cool.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

It's hard to love people when nobody gives a **** about you.....


----------



## ShellyChin (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't really understand love, but I guess it's an "in the moment" feeling.
It can always drift away.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

daniel1989 said:


> It's hard to love people when nobody gives a **** about you.....


Eh, in my experience this only makes it hard to be loved. If you've never experienced unrequited love, then you should consider yourself lucky. That whole "tis better to have loved and lost" thing, yeah that really only works when you are loved back.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

IppikiOokami said:


> Recently it has accord to me that I've never actually loved anyone. When I was a kid I thought I loved my family but now I realize it wasn't love at all. I just can't recall anytime in my life where I bonded closely with another human being, or animal for that matter. The funny thing is I don't feel the least bit bad about it.


Mmhmm.

When I was growing up, I thought I loved people too, but it was mostly fear of pain. There was some compassion, but it definitely wasn't love.

As I got older, I developed a more wholehearted heartfelt feeling/intuition, and it wasn't limited to lust. It coincided with camaraderie as well.

For emotional people, it's one thing. For intuitive people, it's something else. It takes a lot of reflection on personhood to realize what it is to love for intuitive personalities.

I can explain it if you want, but ultimately, the realization has to come from within you in order to make sense.


----------



## seamore (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate the word 'love' anyway. If you say you love chocolate, it's no big deal but saying you love a person always has to _mean _something. Love is supposed to be a strong, long term or permanent feeling towards a someone, and on that basis; I can say I've never loved anyone either. When I mentioned to someone recently that I've never told my parents I love them (excpet when i was a little kid perhaps) they were shocked and suggested I should have therapy! I think I'll get a pet instead too...


----------



## related (Jun 27, 2010)

aimeea said:


> I think I'll get a pet instead too...


They can be _very_ therapeutic and won't judge you :yes


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

aimeea said:


> I hate the word 'love' anyway. If you say you love chocolate, it's no big deal but saying you love a person always has to _mean _something. Love is supposed to be a strong, long term or permanent feeling towards a someone, and on that basis;


I agree. I had like 1 person I really loved, but couldn't take it to the next level of actually making love cause of some stupid religion that forbided her to do it before marriage.

Then the next person I loved mostly for love making cause we didn't conected that much on a cognitive rational level.

yeah I know but love has many aspects, come to think of it, i didn't experienced love 100%, but if i were to add my 2 relationships, they each had what was missing in the other one.

Except that, I had some crushes or one sided-love to call it like this that lasted a few months:blank I don't count that, just adding it to the list


----------



## VDJ (Jan 14, 2014)

seamore said:


> I think I'll get a pet instead too...


I thought about getting a cat but then I am paranoid that it will tear up **** around my apartment and piss me off. And the whole scooping **** out of a box thing tuirns me off.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I also have never felt love for anyone in my life. I've never felt close to another person, or very happy around anyone. I don't understand how people feel love. I don't think i am capable of love.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

daniel1989 said:


> It's hard to love people when nobody gives a **** about you.....


Yes, this too.


----------



## endymionshawk (Jan 15, 2014)

You guys ever heard of aromantic? Lots of people experience it, and it doesn't mean that you can't have fulfilling relationships (although the SAD might prevent that lol).

check it out


----------



## Elliot88 (Apr 4, 2013)

same here, even though i have an amazing mum, im not sure ive known what the experience of 'love' feels like


----------



## msh (Mar 19, 2012)

Me neither. I really hate how emotionally unaffected I was when my grandad died from cancer. He was so happy to see me at his deathbed and I just couldn't feel anything. I had used to spend a lot of time with them as a little kid, used to go on vacations with them, play boardgames with them for many hours and they had always been so nice to me, but I guess I hadn't ever really _felt_ close to them, or anyone for that matter. I'm afraid it would be the same if my parents died. They are amazing people and they _should _mean so much to me, but I can't help but be indifferent.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't even know what love means in terms of family. I never shed a tear over my grandparents that had a big role in raising me and I lived with them most of my pre-adult life too.

I know my parents mean well, and do a lot for me, way more than some other families....but I hate them in ways


To me love is the feelings of love of a girl...so basically a 1-way oneitis crush...cause no girl ever loved me back, and the only girl that "liked me" any amount at the same time, never actually told me....so I just figured she was bored and I was her toy


----------

